# Mortice to Yale



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

How much of a ball ache is it to convert a mortice lock on a set of french doors to a yale lock?

I want to put in new anti pick, bump, snap, drill lock into the front door and have a keyed a like for the french doors and a couple of padlocks.

Can it be done?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just an update, I may not know what I'm talking about.

It might not be a mortice lock in the uPVC french doors, but it has one of the older style long keys with the head on the end.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

A standard mortice lock usually doesn't have a separate "cylinder" like most upvc doors (euro profile, oval or Scandinavian oval), to be rekeyed they need to be removed and have a new lever pack installed. But that still couldn't be keyed to suit a Yale lock as they are totally different systems (one levers, one pins)

Can you upload images of the lock types or key types? It might be best to replace all the locks with cases, and have keyed alike cylinders. But the fitting could be a pain depending on the door systems


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah if it's a cylinder then just replacing both so they are keyed alike is the easiest option 
But if they are different types of locks then it could be more awkward. 

Pics would defo help....


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in replying, thank you.

Here are pics of the door in question. I know the front door is a cylinder lock with internal thumb.




























Also been reading up on the ABS Avocet and don't like that there's a simple tool now that can open them so quickly.

What is the most secure cylinder lock?

Thank you.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

I imagine this is the sort off thing you are looking for don't know how easy it is to convert but the screw holes and key slot and handle hole all have to match opals the lock itself has many permatations so a lot off measureing is needed, firstly you have to take off the long metal strip that goes the length of the door and the the lock will come out then its time to measure.
The lock you see in the ad you have to measure the distance between the black insert to the end of the lock both ways as they and doors are different, if you can take it to a locksmiths to be sure.Most secure is an anti-snap

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008M5YCRW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

Just my 10 pence. 
I did a locksmith course when I left the Army last year, by a quality company. Having moved into a new build 2 weeks before going on the course I was keen to upgrade the locks the builders had put in. After reaserach I was thinking along the lines of the avocet etc which have the dimples in the keys. 
I was given the advice that this was the best lock going:
https://www.erahomesecurity.com/mechanical-security/3-door-cylinders/
I have the fortress version fitted. It can be keyed alike by an authorised locksmith. It has more anti snap & anti pick that you can shake a stick at. You can only get new keys cut at an authorised ERA retailer on an ERA blank. 
Enough said to say when I'm away from the house I am at ease. 
Can't recommend then enough. I've fitted then to all of my family and friends houses now and they are all highly impressed with them.


----------

